# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Didnt he do well..

## Pectorial

dont think he`s a bodybuilder as suck but outstanding bod none the less?

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pVvhv7Y1dIQ

----------


## vishus

could be a bodybuilder, probably lightweight, but definitely an athlete.....a little too obsessed with his body also

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

looks good.. but according to one of the comments hes natural due to the fact that his skin is tight and not saggy like someone juicing.. hehehe

----------


## gst528i

Body builder to me.

----------


## Bossman

I dont think he's a bodybuilder. He doesn't know how to pose.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

fitness model if that.... This was posted once a long while back. 

I didn't see any back shots. tsk tsk.

People commented that there was no way he was natural and that you can see the band aid come lose on his quad from his last inject but it actually looks to be on his hammy.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Damn, and if you look in the background on the intial shot you can see what looks to be a vial from a known serm company I......B........E

----------


## Voice of Reason

:10 and :47 seconds in the bloody band-aid on his left quad.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## FireGuy

> I dont think he's a bodybuilder. He doesn't know how to pose.


I have seen worse posing on stage.

----------


## Bossman

> I have seen worse posing on stage.


Yeah, I know what you're saying. But you would think if he were showing off he would hit at least one mandatory. Ab/thigh is about it. Maybe he hasn't gotten that far yet.

----------


## J-Dogg

that band aid is lower, like almost behind his knee. Hoping if he's injecting, it's higher in his quad.

If he is, I don't care, still impressive with or with out AS use.

----------


## rich1234

> looks good.. but according to one of the comments hes natural due to the fact that his skin is tight and not saggy like someone juicing.. hehehe


I lol'd at that comment too  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

That was the gayest thing I've ever seen.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Looks in good condition to me..lmao @ all the critiquing as if he is not in good shape.

----------

